

Time lapse visualization of the tornado outbreak April 25th-28th - hayley
http://www.stormtimemachine.com

======
hayley
Tech details for those interested:

It's built on top of OpenLayers with Google Maps and OpenStreetMap as base
layers.

It was written in CoffeeScript.

Jekyll was used to provide a local development server and then also to build a
_site directory.

It's hosted on Google App Engine.

